# DoorDash Excessive Data Usage



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Has anybody else noticed their DoorDash app using a crazy amount of data in the past hour or so? It is hard to say exactly, but it looks like my DoorDash app has chewed up about 3 GB in the past hour or two. I'm on a 10 GB plan (which has always been more than sufficient), so that is about 30% of my allotted monthly data usage in a couple hours. I shut the app down and rebooted my phone, and it was still chewing through data pretty fast so I completely shut off its data usage permissions.

I'm not sure what is going on. I haven't used DoorDash for the past few days because they have been really stingy with peak pay, and I don't turn on the DoorDash app unless there is peak pay. This evening they had $2 peak pay, so I turned it on and a couple hours later was when I noticed my data usage skyrocketing.

Anybody out there using DoorDash that doesn't have an unlimited data plan (or who has an unlimited data plan that throttles you if you use too much data), I recommend checking your data usage if you haven't looked at it today.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Try using external GPS… and see if that helps.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Has anybody else noticed their DoorDash app using a crazy amount of data in the past hour or so? It is hard to say exactly, but it looks like my DoorDash app has chewed up about 3 GB in the past hour or two. I'm on a 10 GB plan (which has always been more than sufficient), so that is about 30% of my allotted monthly data usage in a couple hours. I shut the app down and rebooted my phone, and it was still chewing through data pretty fast so I completely shut off its data usage permissions.
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on. I haven't used DoorDash for the past few days because they have been really stingy with peak pay, and I don't turn on the DoorDash app unless there is peak pay. This evening they had $2 peak pay, so I turned it on and a couple hours later was when I noticed my data usage skyrocketing.
> 
> Anybody out there using DoorDash that doesn't have an unlimited data plan (or who has an unlimited data plan that throttles you if you use too much data), I recommend checking your data usage if you haven't looked at it today.


I just checked and it chewed up 9 Gb since 5:30!
WTF?
They had an outage around 5.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I just checked and it chewed up 9 Gb since 5:30!
> WTF?
> They had an outage around 5.


That’s an incredible amount of data usage in such short time… You could stream probably 5 DVDs full of data…


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

pm me for a possible fix


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> pm me for a possible fix


Does this possible fix involve turning off DD and going home? lol


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That’s an incredible amount of data usage in such short time… You could stream probably 5 DVDs full of data…


It was chewing through data so fast that I could see my data usage total going up in real time. I was checking my data usage, and it was showing 6.90 GB......then 6.93 GB.......then 6.97 GB........within seconds of each other. Fortunately, I had a data usage warning set at 5.00 GB. I was on my way to pick up an Uber Eats order when I got the warning for 5.00 GB. When I got to the customer location, I shut off my screen and put my phone in my pocket because it was raining. When I took my phone out of my pocket and went to unlock the screen, I noticed that the data warning that still active on my lock screen said 6.22 GB. I though WTF, and finished the delivery. By the time I got back to my car, it was at 6.90 GB, and that is when I watched it going up in real time. By the time I got into my data settings and turned off all of DoorDash's data usage permissions, it was at 7.22 GB. If I hadn't noticed what was going out, I would have hit my 10 GB plan limit probably within an hour, definitely within two hours.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Does this possible fix involve turning off DD and going home? lol


You can't just shut off DD. You have to force remove it from memory. 

They like to know where you are, even if not working.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> pm me for a possible fix


Why pm? Is this something that can't be discussed in open forum?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Why pm? Is this something that can't be discussed in open forum?


I'd rather keep the ant's phones jammed up with terabytes.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> It was chewing through data so fast that I could see my data usage total going up in real time. I was checking my data usage, and it was showing 6.90 GB......then 6.93 GB.......then 6.97 GB........within seconds of each other. Fortunately, I had a data usage warning set at 5.00 GB. I was on my way to pick up an Uber Eats order when I got the warning for 5.00 GB. When I got to the customer location, I shut off my screen and put my phone in my pocket because it was raining. When I took my phone out of my pocket and went to unlock the screen, I noticed that the data warning that still active on my lock screen said 6.22 GB. I though WTF, and finished the delivery. By the time I got back to my car, it was at 6.90 GB, and that is when I watched it going up in real time. By the time I got into my data settings and turned off all of DoorDash's data usage permissions, it was at 7.22 GB. If I hadn't noticed what was going out, I would have hit my 10 GB plan limit probably within an hour, definitely within two hours.


I think on avg I use 150mb daily with DD and that is 12+ hours per day… About 4.5GB per month. I would not be happy if it started just suddenly started slurping up my data like that.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I'd rather keep the ant's phones jammed up with terabytes.


nvm...I just installed glasswire...DD used 953.2 MB just today. 🙁

Looks like a 'server side' issue.

glasswire ref: GlassWire Data Usage Monitor - Apps on Google Play


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I think on avg I use 150mb daily with DD and that is 12+ hours per day… About 4.5GB per month. I would not be happy if it started just suddenly started slurping up my data like that.


4.5 GB per month is an extremely high amount of data consumption for an app that doesn't stream videos and games online.

Gig apps are spyware, and spyware is a notorious data and resource hog.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> 4.5 GB per month is an extremely high amount of data consumption for an app that doesn't stream videos and games online.
> 
> Gig apps are spyware, and spyware is a notorious data and resource hog.


I use the Google in app GPS on DD… and that app is rolling 12+ hours per day…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Does this possible fix involve turning off DD and going home? lol


That’s what I did. Grabbed a ping going my way (which also turned out to be a hidden tip +$2 peak) and called it a night around 7. I didn’t notice data usage, but it was glitching like mad - throwing me into pause for no reason (not after declines), and the normal pause, not the 9 minute one.


----------



## giosyd (May 26, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Has anybody else noticed their DoorDash app using a crazy amount of data in the past hour or so? It is hard to say exactly, but it looks like my DoorDash app has chewed up about 3 GB in the past hour or two. I'm on a 10 GB plan (which has always been more than sufficient), so that is about 30% of my allotted monthly data usage in a couple hours. I shut the app down and rebooted my phone, and it was still chewing through data pretty fast so I completely shut off its data usage permissions.
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on. I haven't used DoorDash for the past few days because they have been really stingy with peak pay, and I don't turn on the DoorDash app unless there is peak pay. This evening they had $2 peak pay, so I turned it on and a couple hours later was when I noticed my data usage skyrocketing.
> 
> Anybody out there using DoorDash that doesn't have an unlimited data plan (or who has an unlimited data plan that throttles you if you use too much data), I recommend checking your data usage if you haven't looked at it today.


I had the same problem..I had the app on on in the background and it used 5.5g within a few days. I didn't notice until my mobile company kept charging me extra, like everyday. Today while using Uber eats I had to delete the DD app until I upgrade my mobile plan as I got charged extra again so it was still using data in the background not even open. Not sure what's going on.. I haven't been on since.


----------



## giosyd (May 26, 2019)

I called DD , they are unhelpful like always.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> DD used 953.2 MB just today. 🙁
> 
> Looks like a 'server side' issue.


Heh heh, I see you edited it. I was wondering how it was even possible to chew through almost a TB in just a day. Even at the crazy rate that it was chewing through my data, it still only would have used maybe 30-40 GB in 10 hours.

So is this still ongoing? Are only certain people having issues and others aren't? I don't want to restore DoorDash's data permissions until I know that this isn't going to happen again. I can't afford for it to use as much data as it did yesterday again. I only have about 3.5 GB left that has to last me until the 21st.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> I just checked and it chewed up 9 Gb since 5:30!
> WTF?
> They had an outage around 5.


Long-time observer of this forum and driver with thousands of deliveries here (still probably less than Seamus-The-Illustrious or the slightly scary Ms. Blackwater, though.)

Just signed up because I thought it was important to share my observations and findings:

1) This "outage" was not the usual "we're busy right now" BS message when DD execs have a serious server crash and, in their usual devious and irresponsible way, make it sound like they're "busy" in their offices - while in fact *we *can't complete a delivery, get paid, etc. 

Here is what happened to me: after seeing that bogus message I completed a delivery far across and beyond town from "zone A", a busy area where I had picked up a large order, I came back within range only to find my app frozen. Took the usual steps including rebooting my phone, only to then be literally assaulted with crappy orders for zone A, when I was in fact in zone C, which is about 7 miles and a good 15mn drive from zone A. This had _*never *_happened to me with DD, since they always limit my offers to very nearby food places (they of course break this stupid rule for the completely insane Dollar General + Pizza place combos which I of course systematically reject.)

Anyhoo, after rejecting 11 nasties, I accepted a $15 order in a high-end place in zone A, drove there and then another 8 miles to the customer's, all while getting the app forced-paused several times. I then came back to zone A, did one DD and one UE job and went home.

2) At that time I did not think of checking my data usage, but the next day I got a warning from my provider and found out that in under 3 hours DD had chewed up over 2.5GB, which is what I normally use in about... 2 to 3 weeks! I see that it was way worse for others such as Mr. 69 (what a name... lucky guy!) 

3) Now this is where you may want to pay attention... 
I asked an old friend who is a master coder and hacker (the good kind) what he thought and upon looking at my phone he discovered that, contrary to my initial thought that DD (or whoever was behind this) had somehow *downloaded *gigs of garbage onto my phone,* in fact they had UPLOADED this massive amount of data to their servers*. 

He thinks some really good hackers took over the DD system and while he can't tell what data of ours exactly they helped themselves to, he is almost certain that this includes all our personal data on that app, plus obviously much more from the OS and other apps.

FWIW, when I said to him "okay, but even if they have my bank routing and acct number used by DoorDash for my pay, there's nothing they can do with it, right?" he just grinned and said "Ed, buddy, you have no idea..."

Still no explanation or apology from the DD "execs" but my friend thinks this was a very serious breach. In any case, as per his advice I will be watching our family finances and other such stuff like a hawk over the next few weeks.

I thought I'd share.


----------



## giosyd (May 26, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Heh heh, I see you edited it. I was wondering how it was even possible to chew through almost a TB in just a day. Even at the crazy rate that it was chewing through my data, it still only would have used maybe 30-40 GB in 10 hours.
> 
> So is this still ongoing? Are only certain people having issues and others aren't? I don't want to restore DoorDash's data permissions until I know that this isn't going to happen again. I can't afford for it to use as much data as it did yesterday again. I only have about 3.5 GB left that has to last me until the 21st.


----------



## PlantBasedEater (3 mo ago)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Has anybody else noticed their DoorDash app using a crazy amount of data in the past hour or so? It is hard to say exactly, but it looks like my DoorDash app has chewed up about 3 GB in the past hour or two. I'm on a 10 GB plan (which has always been more than sufficient), so that is about 30% of my allotted monthly data usage in a couple hours. I shut the app down and rebooted my phone, and it was still chewing through data pretty fast so I completely shut off its data usage permissions.
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on. I haven't used DoorDash for the past few days because they have been really stingy with peak pay, and I don't turn on the DoorDash app unless there is peak pay. This evening they had $2 peak pay, so I turned it on and a couple hours later was when I noticed my data usage skyrocketing.
> 
> Anybody out there using DoorDash that doesn't have an unlimited data plan (or who has an unlimited data plan that throttles you if you use too much data), I recommend checking your data usage if you haven't looked at it today.


Same problem. Door Dash has used 15 GB in the last 6 days for me. My cell plan is fully tapped now only 10 days into it, but obv that is the least of my concerns if there was a hack as another poster has claimed here. DD "help" said, "Uhm, contact your provider. That problem is 'out of our scope.'" They acted like I wasn't even speaking English when I pointed put that the app has never used even 3 GB a month let alone 2.5 GB PER DAY, ANY DAY. I'm changing passwords atm, and making sure no screenshots, downloads or anything on the clipboard has important info on it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Long-time observer of this forum and driver with thousands of deliveries here (still probably less than Seamus-The-Illustrious or the slightly scary Ms. Blackwater, though.)
> 
> Just signed up because I thought it was important to share my observations and findings:
> 
> ...


I like you.

You should stay.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Asking for a friend.

Where does one look up data usage on an iPhone? My friend’s been on unlimited forever and she he never cared.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

It amuses me how every time there's some type of data breach everybody always assumed that some bad guy hacker, does it ever occur to any of you that maybe it's our own government that does this stuff from time to time how is it at any time a terrorist does something somewhere they know everything about them everything even what they have for breakfast.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> So is this still ongoing? Are only certain people having issues and others aren't? I don't want to restore DoorDash's data permissions until I know that this isn't going to happen again. I can't afford for it to use as much data as it did yesterday again. I only have about 3.5 GB left that has to last me until the 21st.


Yesterday it was back to its usual glitchy self.
What is interesting is that I am way over my data limit because of what happened, which means I should be down to 256K speed, and yet
when I do a speedtest, it shows I am normal.
One thing that may or may not be a coincidence, is that Stride has stopped working for me.
I even reinstalled it. Nothing.
I will wait till my data cycle rolls over on the 11th to see if that was the cause.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I like you.
> 
> You should stay.


LOL, thank you Mademoiselle Merc!

I forgot to mention a couple of important things.

First, this "issue" (again, this was almost certainly a massive breach or hack, clearly not just some kind of minor code change that was untested and went awry) has already cost me, and probably lots of other drivers, more money since I had to bump up my data plan. DD should cover those costs since it is 100% their fault.

(and FWIW, getting an "unlimited": plan would *double *my current costs! Totally unacceptable.)

Second, the fancy restaurant I picked that $15 (pretty decent money here in deep Murika) order had three wide shelves stacked with DD orders, some of which had sat there for over an hour already. The staffer I talked to had never seen this. In my area, customers are not willing to get in their car late in the evening and drive 15-45 minutes to a restaurant to grab cold food they had ordered to be delivered... Bottom line, DD will have incurred a loss of something north of $1,000 for that restaurant alone, just in that one evening.

BTW, I was away yesterday, does anyone know if DD has updated the app?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

You Gents are so funny!!! “DD _should…_”

Hilarious! 😂


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You Gents are so funny!!! “DD _should…_”
> Hilarious! 😂


Fair point. 

FWIW I was saying this from the perspective of an Exec (former CEO of a highly successful co) who would have never even dreamed of treating his staff and customers the way DD does.

What about that app update? Anybody?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> Fair point.
> 
> FWIW I was saying this from the perspective of an Exec (former CEO of a highly successful co) who would have never even dreamed of treating his staff and customers the way DD does.
> 
> What about that app update? Anybody?


No update for me, but I don't see what that has to do with it.
The issue was on their end, not the app. At around 5 pm Central when everything crashed.
When it cam back, it was running races with the data usage.
Yesterday it was back to normal. It was not an app glitch.
If you look at my graph above, it flattened out again. I did work yesterday.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You Gents are so funny!!! “DD _should…_”
> 
> Hilarious! 😂


Like Coulda Shoulda?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> No update for me, but I don't see what that has to do with it.
> The issue was on their end, not the app. At around 5 pm Central when everything crashed.
> When it cam back, it was running races with the data usage.
> Yesterday it was back to normal. It was not an app glitch.


Yup. I, too, think it was prolly something global. EVERYTHING was glitchy, not just the delivery apps. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> No update for me, but I don't see what that has to do with it.
> The issue was on their end, not the app. At around 5 pm Central when everything crashed.
> When it cam back, it was running races with the data usage.
> Yesterday it was back to normal. It was not an app glitch.
> If you look at my graph above, it flattened out again. I did work yesterday.


 Thanks Rick.

Well, a quick search shows that they DID update the app on 10/06, then 10/7; https://apkpure.com/doordash-dasher/com.doordash.driverapp/versions

Now why would that be...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> It amuses me how every time there's some type of data breach everybody always assumed that some bad guy hacker, does it ever occur to any of you that maybe it's our own government that does this stuff from time to time how is it at any time a terrorist does something somewhere they know everything about them everything even what they have for breakfast.


I assume that because the Government doesn’t need no stinky breach - they do it full-time.

I’ve always felt bad for the dude stuck watching moi. It’s mind-numbing how boring I am! 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

(Glitch. Double-post.)


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> (Glitch. Double-post.)


Obciously you work on the Doordash App Develompment team.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Obciously you work on the Doordash App Develompment team.


Nah. Notice the content of the post that got duplicated. The Bored Guy woke up. 😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I like you.
> 
> You should stay.


We’ll have to run that by a “Judge and Jury” for a final verdict!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> We’ll have to run that by a “Judge and Jury” for a final verdict!


No we don’t. I’m more important. Because I can cry and everyone will feel bad. Neener neener neener.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Heh heh, I see you edited it. I was wondering how it was even possible to chew through almost a TB in just a day. Even at the crazy rate that it was chewing through my data, it still only would have used maybe 30-40 GB in 10 hours.
> 
> So is this still ongoing? Are only certain people having issues and others aren't? I don't want to restore DoorDash's data permissions until I know that this isn't going to happen again. I can't afford for it to use as much data as it did yesterday again. I only have about 3.5 GB left that has to last me until the 21st.


I used 148mb in the last 2 days on DD. This is with using in app Google Maps…

These were short 6 hour days.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Asking for a friend.
> 
> Where does one look up data usage on an iPhone? My friend’s been on unlimited forever and she he never cared.


Settings->Cellular and then scroll down to see app data usage.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Settings->Cellular and then scroll down to see app data usage.


I am curious to know if anybody that has an iPhone had this problem, or if it is only Android users. If what Ed suspects happens is correct, then it not just a failure of DoorDash. It is also a failure of the operating system. Part of the job of the operating system is to make sure apps only have access to the data that they are supposed to be able to access. Although I do remember that DoorDash requests access to a lot of stuff when you install it. I just looked it up, and one of the things it has access to is "Files and Data" so maybe it is not a failure of the operating system since I granted permission for the DoorDash app to access files and data. I don't know why DoorDash thinks it needs that access. Uber doesn't have that permission.

I went to the bank today where my delivery earnings are deposited and withdrew everything in cash. I left $6 in the account just to keep it open, but for at least a little while I am going to make sure that there is nothing in that account to take if somebody has the routing and account numbers. In the longer term, I may close the account and open a new account.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I am curious to know if anybody that has an iPhone had this problem, or if it is only Android users. If what Ed suspects happens is correct, then it not just a failure of DoorDash. It is also a failure of the operating system. Part of the job of the operating system is to make sure apps only have access to the data that they are supposed to be able to access. Although I do remember that DoorDash requests access to a lot of stuff when you install it. I just looked it up, and one of the things it has access to is "Files and Data" so maybe it is not a failure of the operating system since I granted permission for the DoorDash app to access files and data. I don't know why DoorDash thinks it needs that access. Uber doesn't have that permission.
> 
> I went to the bank today where my delivery earnings are deposited and withdrew everything in cash. I left $6 in the account just to keep it open, but for at least a little while I am going to make sure that there is nothing in that account to take if somebody has the routing and account numbers. In the longer term, I may close the account and open a new account.


iPhone… did not have issues.

Here are the iPhone permissions for DD:


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Here are the iPhone permissions for DD:


Interesting. About 6 months ago, DoorDash rolled out an Android update and made me give them access to location all the time (not just while I am running the app) in order to keep using the app. If you change it back to only allow access to location while it is running, it will pop up a window that says you need to change the permission to allow access to location all the time and won't allow you to use the app until you do.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

[


Ms. Mercenary said:


> No we don’t. I’m more important. Because I can cry and everyone will feel bad. Neener neener neener.


My comment went over your head!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It was ignored sir.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Settings->Cellular and then scroll down to see app data usage.


Thank you. 👍


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> [
> 
> My comment went over your head!


Totally possible. I’m not too bright. 😂


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Here's my data usage for yesterday (short lunch run + usual eve run, about 6.5 hrs total) after removing DD 6.97.3 and installing v6.97.4:

Dasher: 58MB (versus well over 2GIG previously)
Uber Driver: 60MB

(apologies, I should have mentioned previously that I'm on Android, 1 year old phone. But I talked to 2 Apple users and they had the same gigantic DD-data-sucking issue on the same day. Confirmed on at least one other forum. Anyway, for those who don't already have it, I highly recommend you install Glasswire or similar app. They give you an easy representation of all the data usage settings that are usually buried deep inside "settings.")

So,* very clearly there was a problem with Dasher v6.97.3, released 10/6/22 which has been fixed with the new version*.

Now for the bad news. I had by far the worst Friday since I started delivering again a few months ago, although this time it could have been server-side. Couldn't even start DD until noon, vs usually 10:30-11, and the app was super slow and glitchy, even with full reception, as if each command it sent the server took 5-20s to be handled.

I did a few UE deliveries, but the app is as horrible as ever and I had to call support to get to "cancel the delivery while still getting paid" every single time. Support personnel was great but this kind of crap gets old real quick...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It’s probably the spyware that’s hidden in the app, which is why so much data is being used.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I am curious to know if anybody that has an iPhone had this problem, or if it is only Android users. If what Ed suspects happens is correct, then it not just a failure of DoorDash. It is also a failure of the operating system. Part of the job of the operating system is to make sure apps only have access to the data that they are supposed to be able to access. Although I do remember that DoorDash requests access to a lot of stuff when you install it. I just looked it up, and one of the things it has access to is "Files and Data" so maybe it is not a failure of the operating system since I granted permission for the DoorDash app to access files and data. I don't know why DoorDash thinks it needs that access. Uber doesn't have that permission.
> 
> I went to the bank today where my delivery earnings are deposited and withdrew everything in cash. I left $6 in the account just to keep it open, but for at least a little while I am going to make sure that there is nothing in that account to take if somebody has the routing and account numbers. In the longer term, I may close the account and open a new account.


Good point about the OS but I personally did not give DD file permission and they still went ahead and uploaded well over 2 GIGS of MY data from my phone (DD-only data was only 260MB.) The scary part is that I have absolutely no idea what they stole.

Smart move with your cash. Our main bank is not local but I'm checking accts every day.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> ....and the app was super slow and glitchy, even with full reception, as if each command it sent the server took 5-20s to be handled.


I was having that issue last night too, and I noticed that every time DoorDash started lagging and being stupid I was in a location where the signal was flipping back and forth between 5G and LTE. Almost like the 5G was strong enough for the phone to detect it and try to use it, but it wasn't working well. I've heard that 5G can be fickle. I don't think I had any problems while I was on LTE. While I was trying to figure out how to turn off DoorDash's data permissions during the Wednesday night debacle, I noticed that you can limit what types of signals the phone is allowed to use. So I am going to try setting the signal filtering to LTE/4G/3G/2G only and see if it works any better if I don't allow it to connect to 5G.



Ed Elivery said:


> ....and they still went ahead and uploaded well over 2 GIGS of MY data from my phone (DD-only data was only 260MB.) The scary part is that I have absolutely no idea what they stole.


Do you know for sure that they uploaded files or just that they uploaded 2 GB of data? I've been thinking about what they could have uploaded because I don't have much of anything on my phone. My life isn't on my phone like a lot of people. It could be something stupid that they did accidentally in an update, like continuously streaming video from the camera or something. That would chew up a lot of data, but it is relatively harmless. It would be nice if they would give us some idea what happened. There is no way that they are not aware of this, especially since it seems like they issued another update pretty quickly which ended it. I'm not going to hold my breath waiting to hear their explanation, though.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Asking for a friend.
> 
> Where does one look up data usage on an iPhone? My friend’s been on unlimited forever and she he never cared.


Your carrier should have it on your webpage when you go pay the bill.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I was having that issue last night too, and I noticed that every time DoorDash started lagging and being stupid I was in a location where the signal was flipping back and forth between 5G and LTE. Almost like the 5G was strong enough for the phone to detect it and try to use it, but it wasn't working well. I've heard that 5G can be fickle. I don't think I had any problems while I was on LTE. While I was trying to figure out how to turn off DoorDash's data permissions during the Wednesday night debacle, I noticed that you can limit what types of signals the phone is allowed to use. So I am going to try setting the signal filtering to LTE/4G/3G/2G only and see if it works any better if I don't allow it to connect to 5G.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know for sure that they uploaded files or just that they uploaded 2 GB of data? I've been thinking about what they could have uploaded because I don't have much of anything on my phone. My life isn't on my phone like a lot of people. It could be something stupid that they did accidentally in an update, like continuously streaming video from the camera or something. That would chew up a lot of data, but it is relatively harmless. It would be nice if they would give us some idea what happened. There is no way that they are not aware of this, especially since it seems like they issued another update pretty quickly which ended it. I'm not going to hold my breath waiting to hear their explanation, though.


Files are just one type of data.

And given these people's record, I'm most certainly not holding my breath either.

So far several million people have been victimized by hacks and breaches at Doordash, under their "watch." Go back and you will see that every single time, they claimed that it was the fault of a "third party provider."


----------

